# What height tripod for bow hunting?



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Guys, I am looking at buying a new tripod stand to bow hunt in south Texas. We have mesquite trees and thick brush so I am not looking to do a tree stand since the mesquite trees are not real tall.

What height tripod do you guys recommend? I was thinking 10' is too short. I am leaning towards the 12' - 15' range but would like some opinions / feedback.

Thanks,

Zach


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I hunt in Webb county and a 6' tripod is best in my opinion. With a 10' you can see more but the more you can see the more a deer can see you. With a 6' tucked in a mesquite I have had mature bucks within 10 feet.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a 7ft. Plus me sitting is about 10 ft. Stand weighs 30 pounds so I can stay mobile to the conditions.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I doubt actual height is as important as what is behind you and whether you are silhouetted. Have set ups for a south wind and a north wind. These are just opinions though.


----------



## NAT (May 15, 2008)

Ever use a pit blind? They will come in a few yards away.


----------



## Whaler 285 (Jul 22, 2011)

i have 8 ft and those javalinas and deer pass right by me, just have to be a little extra quite, down here in south Texas those trees arent very tall so you dont want to be sticking up in the air


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

The guys above are right. I like to be at 10 ft, but most of S. Texas is shorter than that. You need good cover to hide you, both in front and in back. If I had to buy and use only one....I would get one where the seat was about 8 ft up. I have several of the South Texas brand tripods in different sizes and they work well.


----------

